# Enterprise 11-19-04



## Mark (Nov 18, 2004)

*Enterprise - "The Forge"*

_The Enterprise goes to Vulcan to investigate a suicide bombing at Earth's embassy and the death of a Starfleet admiral._

Cast: Scott Bakula, Connor Trinneer, Jolene Blalock, Dominic Keating, Anthony Montgomery, Linda Park, John Billingsley.

Guest(s): Vaughn Armstrong as Admiral Maxwell Forrest, Gary Graham as Vulcan Ambassador Soval, Michael Nouri as Arev, Robert Foxworth as Administrator V'Las, Larc Spies as Stel, and Michael Reilly Burke as Koss.

Michael Grossman ("Enterprise" (2001) TV Series episodes -  3.17 "Hatchery" and 4.07 "Forge, The") directs his second episode with Garfield Reeves-Stevens and Judith Reeves-Stevens debuting their first written episode ("Enterprise" (2001) TV Series episodes - 4.07 "Forge, The", (writer) and 4.11 "Observer Effect") with a second episode coming later this season.

Well, the last mini-arc had more nods than a bobbly-head doll gift shop shelf with one short leg.  Will the new regime continue to try and conjure up past glory by echoing the past, or are they going to strike out in a totaly new direction?  We will see...


----------



## Truth Seeker (Nov 18, 2004)

Wow, you are a day early...well okay, on to Vulcan .

A nice planet I hear, for a vacation spot.


----------



## mojo1701 (Nov 18, 2004)

Truth Seeker said:
			
		

> Wow, you are a day early...well okay, on to Vulcan .
> 
> A nice planet I hear, for a vacation spot.




Yes, if you're the type to adore hot, dry, desert-like worlds.


----------



## Gab (Nov 18, 2004)

Mark said:
			
		

> Well, the last mini-arc had more nods than a bobbly-head doll gift shop shelf with one short leg.  Will the new regime continue to try and conjure up past glory by echoing the past, or are they going to strike out in a totaly new direction?  We will see...




I think so. I read somewhere (can't remember where though) that this is an attempt to explain why the Vulcans are different in ENT from their TOS+ descendants.


----------



## Orius (Nov 18, 2004)

Gab said:
			
		

> I think so. I read somewhere (can't remember where though) that this is an attempt to explain why the Vulcans are different in ENT from their TOS+ descendants.



 Yeah, this episode is supposed to start a Vulcan reformation of some sort.  Apparently, the Vulcans of Enterprise have strayed somewhat from the teachings of Surak.  But someone discovers an ancient text or something that reveals teaching that were forgotten or something.  I know Star Trek's official site has given soem details about the next three epsisodes.

 Also interesting is that this episode was written by Judith and Garfield Reeves-Stevens, who've written Star Trek novels in the past.  It's generally unusual for Star Trek to have authors who've written Trek books to write episodes for the series itself, which is somewhat of a shame, since the book writers generally have a pretty good grasp of the background material.  This looks like another touch by Coto to me.


----------



## Jack Daniel (Nov 18, 2004)

From what I understand, Coto's intention isn't just to bridge ENT and TOS with this trilogy; he also intents to establish a Kirk/Spock/Bones dynamic between Archer/T'Pol/Trip and run with that for the rest of the season (which I can appreciate as a Trek fan, but which annoys me as a Trip/T'Pol 'shipper).


----------



## David Howery (Nov 19, 2004)

uh, just what is so different about the Vulcans in Ent. compared to TOS?  Other than the fact that they aren't in the Federation yet, because it doesn't exist yet...


----------



## mojo1701 (Nov 19, 2004)

David Howery said:
			
		

> uh, just what is so different about the Vulcans in Ent. compared to TOS?  Other than the fact that they aren't in the Federation yet, because it doesn't exist yet...




The mind meld thing, the bureaucratic mentality of Soval et al. just to name a few.


----------



## Wolf72 (Nov 19, 2004)

I've read a lot of the early novels of TOS ... I think a fair amount of the authors hit the nail on the head, sometimes a few weeks after reading a book I couldn't remember wether it was a book or an episode.

then again that was over a decade ago (ouch, I think I pulled a muscle typing this ...) so my memories and impressions of youth may be suspect.


----------



## Mark (Nov 20, 2004)

Wolf72 said:
			
		

> then again that was over a decade ago (ouch, I think I pulled a muscle typing this ...)




heh heh 


Well, here we go with the new episode!


----------



## obsidianelf (Nov 20, 2004)

Woo-Hooo!!!!!!!! Enterprise is finally fulfilling it's potential. That episode was awesome!


----------



## Crothian (Nov 20, 2004)

The best were the little things that we haven't really seen sin ce the orginal series....that  was a good episode and Enterprise has really improved.


----------



## mojo1701 (Nov 20, 2004)

And the name of the episode was "The Forge," just like the book "Vulcan's Forge"? (And Geordi LaForge, but that's just a coincidence...).

Did anyone catch the nod to _Khan_?


----------



## obsidianelf (Nov 20, 2004)

I see it as finally becoming the prequel that I wanted it to be when I first heard of Enterprise. I actually look forward to Friday nights so I can watch Enterprise now. I haven't looked forward to watching a T.V program since Babylon 5 and X-Files (except the last season) where on the air. Enterprise is fast becoming something I can watch on T.V on a regular base (which is saying something because I don't watch T.V all that much anymore).


----------



## myrdden (Nov 20, 2004)

I'm liking the plot of this upcoming mini-arc, but what's with using plots from the movies?  The Augments borrow from Star Trek II, this episode is taking from Star Trek III - are whales next?

I still thought the show was pretty good though.


----------



## Mark (Nov 20, 2004)

myrdden said:
			
		

> I'm liking the plot of this upcoming mini-arc, but what's with using plots from the movies?  The Augments borrow from Star Trek II, this episode is taking from Star Trek III - are whales next?




Can whales "nod"?  Cause it's all about "the Nod" now. 



			
				myrdden said:
			
		

> I still thought the show was pretty good though.




Me, too.  Whatever it takes to get the fans back on board, I suppose.  Still, it seems like a cheap way to do it to me, but it seems to be working.  Anyone know how the ratings have been and what the skuttlebutt on the more staunch, conservative fan sites is like?


----------



## Crothian (Nov 20, 2004)

myrdden said:
			
		

> I'm liking the plot of this upcoming mini-arc, but what's with using plots from the movies?  The Augments borrow from Star Trek II, this episode is taking from Star Trek III - are whales next?
> 
> I still thought the show was pretty good though.




As long as the shows are this good, I could care less where the plots come from.


----------



## obsidianelf (Nov 20, 2004)

While I can see some correlation to Search for Spock. I really see this story arc as a "fix the feel of Vulcans" story while still paying homage to Star Trek 3 and the original series. My Trek Lore isn't all that great, but isn't the Vulcan that they framed Spock's grandmother/the Vulcan leader from the Trek episode where Spock and Kirk fight on Vulcan?


----------



## Napftor (Nov 20, 2004)

I also thought this was a particularly good episode.  Did anyone else catch the questions that Syrranite put to Archer to test him.  Can't remember them verbatim right now, but they were both heard spoken by the education unit to Spock at the beginning of The Voyage Home.  In fact, after the 2nd question, I recalled the answer immediately and blurted out to my empty room, "Nothing unreal exists."  Hehe...I'm such a geek.


----------



## Red Spire Press (Nov 20, 2004)

There was some fairly bad acting in this episode, particularly from the Vulcan CIA officer, but overall I _quite_ enjoyed  it. Did anyone else notice the very TOS-sounding musical score when the Vulcan ambassador was doing the mind meld? A very nice subtle touch (or just my deluded imagingation, take your pic).  It could have easily been Spock doing that meld. All in all, I feel like this is the first real season of Entrprise. Bravo for something finally being done right.


----------



## Tom Cashel (Nov 20, 2004)

WOW.

I give it five thumbs up.


----------



## Wolf72 (Nov 20, 2004)

just watched it this morning (I think adding more ranks in VCR programming was a good move) 

I liked this episode


----------



## Orius (Nov 21, 2004)

Wow this was even better than I thought it would be.  Plenty of old school Trek references scattered liberally throughout:



A sehlat
The IDIC
The questions the Syrannite asked Archer
TOS-stule music: I thought the music they used for the scenes where T'Pol and Archer were running from the sehlat and the sandfire was very reminiscent of the music used for the fight scene in "Amok Time"
T'Pau (more Amok Time)
katras
mind-melding
Mt. Selaya

And that's just off the top of my head.

There's two things I want to say about this episode:

First, Judith and Garfield Reeves-Stevens have patched up a lot of holes and inconsistancies wrt the Vulcans with just this one episode.  I can't wait to see the next two parts.

Second, THIS is what I wanted to see with Enterprise, no TCW or Xindi nonsense.  I'm glad they're starting to deliver once again.  Sure, there were some goodies like this in season 1 and 2 episodes, but nothing compared to the delivery of this episode. 

And there's more to look forward to after this storyline.  I read on the official Star Trek site about the next big storyline that's scheduled to air around the end of January: 



Spoiler



The Romulans try to start a war between the Andorians and Tellarites.  Great Federation-building material there!


----------



## Brown Jenkin (Nov 21, 2004)

I am starting to finally have hope for the rest of the season for the first time. I think I will just pretend the first 3 seasons don't exist. Originally I had been sticking through things just because after over 2 dozen seasons of trek I wasn't going to miss the end. Now instead of dreading waytching I am actually looking forward to it again. The season started a little weak, but that was not Coto fault, rather the the result of what he inherited. As was pointed out already, this is what I wanted/expected from Enterprise from the beginning.


----------



## Volaran (Nov 21, 2004)

Was there not also a proto-Romulan reference in the episode?  Mentioning the last opponents of Surak being "those who marched under the raptor's wings" or something like that, with the symbol of the symbol of the Romulan empire being a raptor grasping the twin homeworlds.


----------



## myrdden (Nov 21, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> As long as the shows are this good, I could care less where the plots come from.




As long as it doesn't become "How else can we slip in a nod to past episodes/movies this week?", I'm fine with it.  I just think they're being a tad too obvious about it, which if it continues on it'll become farcical.

Still...things are better than last season.


----------



## BobROE (Nov 21, 2004)

myrdden said:
			
		

> As long as it doesn't become "How else can we slip in a nod to past episodes/movies this week?", I'm fine with it.  I just think they're being a tad too obvious about it, which if it continues on it'll become farcical.
> 
> Still...things are better than last season.




But only if you get the reference.  I didn't see the parallel to ST3 until you mentioned it (and it's been so long since I"ve seen ST3, that I still don't really see it).


----------



## myrdden (Nov 21, 2004)

BobROE said:
			
		

> But only if you get the reference.  I didn't see the parallel to ST3 until you mentioned it (and it's been so long since I"ve seen ST3, that I still don't really see it).




True...it's not a very obvious link to ST3.  Maybe I was just looking for it after all the "nods" in the previous mini-arc.


----------



## John Crichton (Nov 21, 2004)

I wouldn't call the mindmeld "remember" scene really a nod or homage but I can see how others could view it that way.  Either way, it worked for me.

This season is getting better and better.  Which only means that the show will be cancelled.  *sigh*


----------



## mojo1701 (Nov 22, 2004)

John Crichton said:
			
		

> This season is getting better and better.  Which only means that the show will be cancelled.  *sigh*




Not necessarily. Remember, this isn't FOX we're talking about.


----------



## John Crichton (Nov 22, 2004)

mojo1701 said:
			
		

> Not necessarily. Remember, this isn't FOX we're talking about.



 Hmmm, true.

I just hope the ratings don't dip.


----------



## Napftor (Nov 22, 2004)

John Crichton said:
			
		

> Hmmm, true.
> 
> I just hope the ratings don't dip.




Keep hoping: http://www.trektoday.com/news/201104_01.shtml


----------



## Mark (Nov 22, 2004)

I wish they would focus less on the races we already know a lot about and give us more about the many races of which we have only heard their names (or less).  If the show is going to continue to decline in the ratings, I'd rather that they take some chances and not recycle plotlines from the movies.  I do, however, like the mini-arc concept.


----------



## FCWesel (Nov 22, 2004)

In regards to ratings...

...does Everyday Joe's watching them make a difference or is it the "nielsen people" that still make that scale for TV? I was not sure if cable (cable box/lines) technology had come to the point of them being able to signal what people were watching.

Just curious.


----------



## John Crichton (Nov 22, 2004)

Napftor said:
			
		

> Keep hoping: http://www.trektoday.com/news/201104_01.shtml



 I'm not surprised.  The FNDS is going to kill this show.  Guh.


----------



## Orius (Nov 22, 2004)

Volaran said:
			
		

> Was there not also a proto-Romulan reference in the episode?  Mentioning the last opponents of Surak being "those who marched under the raptor's wings" or something like that, with the symbol of the symbol of the Romulan empire being a raptor grasping the twin homeworlds.




That _could_ be.  I'm not sure what was meant by that, or if it will be later explained.  But I think it may very well be a reference to the Romulans.  The Romulans after all, left Vulcan after rejecting the teachings of Surak.  The Romulan symbol is that of a bird of prey grasping Romulus and Remus in its talons, and look at the names of Romulan starships: Romulan Bird of Prey, Romulan Warbird.  It was a very interesting line, that's for sure.


----------



## Orius (Nov 22, 2004)

myrdden said:
			
		

> As long as it doesn't become "How else can we slip in a nod to past episodes/movies this week?", I'm fine with it.  I just think they're being a tad too obvious about it, which if it continues on it'll become farcical.




I see it differently:  they're _actually_ paying attention to established Trek lore for a change and using it consistantly.  Yeah, I know that's not typical of Trek, Trek loves to make things up as they go along and retcon like hell.  In fact , Eneterprise was critisized in the early seasons for screwing up a lot of Trek continuity.  This episode was exactly the opposite because it took established facts about the Vulcans and worked with them, expanded them without greatly contradicting them.


----------



## Orius (Nov 22, 2004)

Mark said:
			
		

> I wish they would focus less on the races we already know a lot about and give us more about the many races of which we have only heard their names (or less).  If the show is going to continue to decline in the ratings, I'd rather that they take some chances and not recycle plotlines from the movies.  I do, however, like the mini-arc concept.




But there's another way of looking at it; if they're trying to boost ratings they do so by writing stories involving the big draws of the Trek universe.  Hence this Vulcan storyline during sweeps.   Vulcans have long been one of the most popular Trek races, and they're also a Trek element known to people who maybe are casual fans or who don't watch Star Trek much.  So they do a storyline that will probably grab the attention of as many viewers as possible.  This is probably written with both the die hard fan and Trek newbie in mind.

Sure I'd like to see more stuff with Andorians, Tellarites and so on, but they're a little more obscure.  There's really familiar only to the really die hard Trek fans who got hooked on TOS (remember they weren't used at all during the height of TNG).  When the situation is getting desperate with rating, you got to pull out the big guns.


----------



## Orius (Nov 22, 2004)

FCWesel said:
			
		

> In regards to ratings...
> 
> ...does Everyday Joe's watching them make a difference or is it the "nielsen people" that still make that scale for TV? I was not sure if cable (cable box/lines) technology had come to the point of them being able to signal what people were watching.
> 
> Just curious.




The way I understand, TVs in the really big markets like NY, LA, etc.  automatically record the ratings data.  In smaller markets though, they rely on people who keep diaries of their TV watching patterns.


----------



## Wolf72 (Nov 22, 2004)

know what'd be cool ... a confrontation with the ISC ... or is that to much SF:Battles?


----------



## Eridanis (Nov 22, 2004)

Saw this episode last night; I really enjoyed it. I've been avoiding this series as much as I avoided VOYAGER and most of DS9, but the eps I've seen this season have made me want to start paying attention again. I'm glad the change in creative direction has reaped such immediate benefits (IMO).


----------



## James Heard (Nov 22, 2004)

I think what would be cool was if by the end of this season they had:

1. Added Vulcan and the Andorians to the Federation in a meaningful way.
2. Began the First Klingon war.

That way, even if this is the last season you can more or less know what's going to go on in the future. Plus, if they actually decide to pick up an Enterprise movie deal after the series is cancelled they'll have a tried and true formula (Klingons) to put forth as the premise. If they could actually work in more Orions into the deal though it would be even cooler. What I don't want to see:

1. Another major arc dealing with the temporal cold war, if they want to talk about the TCW then they should start looking to start it as a series in 2010.
2. Whales.

I'd love to have at least one more episode of "Crew on Leave" bits on it. The Enterprise are Earth's heroes. Unless something serious draws them away they should doing what they're doing right now - chilling in a more or less diplomatic capacity. No more new worlds for Archer, no more boldly going - the prize of extreme success is a desk job.


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Nov 22, 2004)

Orius said:
			
		

> The way I understand, TVs in the really big markets like NY, LA, etc.  automatically record the ratings data.  In smaller markets though, they rely on people who keep diaries of their TV watching patterns.




Don't know how it works in other states, but I have a friend in Huntington Beach whose family is a Nielsen family, and they have a box on their tv that records the data on the programs they watch. I assume its the same everywhere, but I can't say that for sure.


----------



## Staffan (Nov 22, 2004)

James Heard said:
			
		

> I think what would be cool was if by the end of this season they had:
> 
> 1. Added Vulcan and the Andorians to the Federation in a meaningful way.



Assuming they stick to the standard 1 season = 1 year, that's probably going a bit too far - there *is* no Federation yet.. I think the best one can hope for in that regard is the joint operations they talked about, and easing tensions between Vulcans and Andorians.


----------



## TDRandall (Nov 23, 2004)

Napftor said:
			
		

> Keep hoping: http://www.trektoday.com/news/201104_01.shtml




Pfft... for our viewing area it's going to be the local station itself that is going to kill it.  

Out of the last four or five episodes, two have been preempted / delayed / disappeared because of sports (local, I believe, but I don't give a rip for them).  They likely moved it to some other time, but we couldn't find out when so missed them completely.

Missing one of a multi-episode story severely diminishes my desire to stake out for the remaining ones.  I'd rather hope to catch the arc as a whole when they replay.  But since that will likely fall into the basketball March-madness stuff, we'll be looking to catch it after that in syndication somewhere.

I realize I'm probably in quite the minority, but what I wouldn't give to just once hear "We're sorry viewers, but we're going to have to cut the game here.  You can catch the rest at 2am Sunday night.  And now for your regularly scheduled Sci Fi show....."


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully (Nov 23, 2004)

TDRandall said:
			
		

> Pfft... for our viewing area it's going to be the local station itself that is going to kill it.
> 
> Out of the last four or five episodes, two have been preempted / delayed / disappeared because of sports (local, I believe, but I don't give a rip for them).  They likely moved it to some other time, but we couldn't find out when so missed them completely.
> 
> ...




It´s the reason why I learned to hate sports. My father was big into soccer, and would have been glad if I shared the interest. But with all the tennis, soccer or whatever else that came on TV that stole the time slots of MY series (and if you only recieve 3-5 TV stations, that happened a lot), it was impossible to like it.


----------



## John Crichton (Nov 23, 2004)

Anyone catch this?

http://filmforce.ign.com/articles/568/568260p1.html

http://filmforce.ign.com/articles/567/567260p1.html

She does not sound happy, not one bit.  And what talk show are they referring to?  Either way, not good.


----------



## David Howery (Nov 24, 2004)

hmm.. the site mentioned ST movies.. are any more in the works?  If so, which series are they dealing with?  Hopefully, they'll be better than the last two atrocious films....


----------



## myrdden (Nov 24, 2004)

John Crichton said:
			
		

> Anyone catch this?
> 
> http://filmforce.ign.com/articles/568/568260p1.html
> 
> ...




Hmmmm...very interesting.  I'm not sure which talk shows the article refers to either.


----------



## John Crichton (Nov 24, 2004)

David Howery said:
			
		

> hmm.. the site mentioned ST movies.. are any more in the works?  If so, which series are they dealing with?  Hopefully, they'll be better than the last two atrocious films....



 I'd say last 4.  Couldn't be much worse.

Meh.


----------



## Orius (Nov 24, 2004)

Mustrum_Ridcully said:
			
		

> It´s the reason why I learned to hate sports. My father was big into soccer, and would have been glad if I shared the interest. But with all the tennis, soccer or whatever else that came on TV that stole the time slots of MY series (and if you only recieve 3-5 TV stations, that happened a lot), it was impossible to like it.




I developed an extreme dislike for the Yankees because several years back baseball playoffs regularly prempted B5 episodes — and this was a show where you had to watch every episode in order to understand what happened.  Even worse, the playoffs occurred right at the moment B5 came off a 15 week stretch of reruns and the episodes were the ones at the end of the 3rd season. Though B5's really wacky scheduling was part to blame there.


----------



## John Crichton (Nov 24, 2004)

Don't hate the sports.  Hate the networks.  Either that or just get a TiVo.  It'll find the stuff that you miss.


----------



## mojo1701 (Nov 24, 2004)

John Crichton said:
			
		

> Don't hate the sports.  Hate the networks.  Either that or just get a TiVo.  It'll find the stuff that you miss.




What about the things that I lost? 

I love desk.


----------



## John Crichton (Nov 24, 2004)

mojo1701 said:
			
		

> What about the things that I lost?
> 
> I love desk.



 That's what the internet is for.  Er, well that and DVDs.

I love... carpet.


----------



## mojo1701 (Nov 24, 2004)

John Crichton said:
			
		

> That's what the internet is for.  Er, well that and DVDs.
> 
> I love... carpet.




INTERNET DVDs!

Are you just saying that you love lamp because you saw it?


----------



## John Crichton (Nov 24, 2004)

mojo1701 said:
			
		

> INTERNET DVDs!
> 
> Are you just saying that you love lamp because you saw it?



 No, I love lamp.

Um.  I love keyboard.


----------



## Tom Cashel (Nov 24, 2004)

John Crichton said:
			
		

> And what talk show are they referring to?




From the same site:



> Blalock Goes Nuts at Night:
> 
> Fans are talking today about a talk show appearance by Enterprise star Jolene Blalock last night on CBS' Late Late Show.  Apparently Blalock's brain is still wandering around the Expanse because it looked like she wasn't all there. The actress didn't seem to even know where she was.  Fans are debating whether or not this was the celebrity flake-out that finally beat the infamous Farrah Fawcett appearance with David Letterman some years ago.  The clip has been making the rounds on the file sharing systems. I'd like to say it was entertaining but it was more disturbing than anything else.  Watch the scandal sheets for impending news of Blalock's trip to rehab...




And...



> A New Theme Song for Enterprise?
> 
> Rumors have started floating around that the song, "Faith of the Heart," might finally be getting shown the way to the airlock.  No confirmation has come from Paramount but the rumors are that the music heard in the background of the episode promos at StarTrek.com will be the new signature tune.  Reminiscent of the title music for Star Trek II: The Wrath of Khan, the news has already been the cause of celebration among some fans.  The title song, written by Dianne Warren and sung by Russell Watson, has been the subject of controversy since it was used in the Enterprise pilot.  An attempt to jazz it up at the start of the third season only made bad music worse.  No word on when it would happen but one fan's comment said it all – it couldn't happen soon enough.




Let's hope this one is true. I'd hate to see the show end, though.


----------



## John Crichton (Nov 24, 2004)

Thanks, Tom.  I've actually read both of those but I forgot about them.  Curse my tiny brain.

I wonder if I can find that interview somewhere...  hmm.

And I'm all for a new theme.  The original song was ok but the new version is terrible.


----------



## mojo1701 (Nov 24, 2004)

I remember catching a video featuring an alternate theme going around on Kazaa during the first season of Enterprise. It was basically the same, but with the end credits theme from Generations, but done a little differently to synch with the existing video.


----------



## driver8 (Nov 25, 2004)

More Trek rumors- perhaps the "Why the heck the Klingons look different" problem may be resolved in Enterprise?...

http://trekweb.com/articles/2004/11/24/41a4a3d824586.shtml


----------



## TDRandall (Nov 27, 2004)

John Crichton said:
			
		

> just get a TiVo




I'm about an angstrom unit away from just doing that.  Just enough niggling thoughts to hold me back - for now.


----------



## Orius (Nov 28, 2004)

mojo1701 said:
			
		

> I remember catching a video featuring an alternate theme going around on Kazaa during the first season of Enterprise. It was basically the same, but with the end credits theme from Generations, but done a little differently to synch with the existing video.




I've read that they're planning to redo the opening sequence with Bakula doing the traditional "Space: the final frontier..." voiceover at the beginning.  I don't know if this is true, but there _is_ a video clip on Star Trek.com titled "To Boldly Go..."  which has Bakula doing the voiceover while Enterprise leaves spacedock.  Could this be a new credits sequence?


----------



## Gab (Nov 28, 2004)

TDRandall said:
			
		

> I'm about an angstrom unit away from just doing that.  Just enough niggling thoughts to hold me back - for now.




You sure you want a TiVo?

http://us.cnn.com/2004/TECH/ptech/11/26/tivo.surrender.ap/index.html


----------



## myrdden (Nov 28, 2004)

Orius said:
			
		

> I've read that they're planning to redo the opening sequence with Bakula doing the traditional "Space: the final frontier..." voiceover at the beginning.  I don't know if this is true, but there _is_ a video clip on Star Trek.com titled "To Boldly Go..."  which has Bakula doing the voiceover while Enterprise leaves spacedock.  Could this be a new credits sequence?




I kind of have mixed feelings over this rumour. On one hand I like it over the current opening credits, but on the other hand I would like to see something not quite so TOS.  I can't think what that would be at this moment though...


----------



## Chimera (Nov 28, 2004)

Regardling Jolene Blalock:

I wouldn't be surprised if she quits the show or is fired at some point.

While the guy who plays Trip was very happy with his character's relationship to T'pol (who wouldn't be?), she was very vocal about her intense dislike of the relationship and her hatred of his character.

She seems very disgruntled about the whole show in general.

Personally, I'd say that it's time to find a similar looking actress to continue the role.


----------



## John Crichton (Nov 29, 2004)

Gab said:
			
		

> You sure you want a TiVo?
> 
> http://us.cnn.com/2004/TECH/ptech/11/26/tivo.surrender.ap/index.html



 Bah, a few more ads here and there is there is no big deal.  If they get too much in the way I'll just change services.  TiVo is one of the best inventions ever.


----------



## Arnwyn (Nov 29, 2004)

Chimera said:
			
		

> Personally, I'd say that it's time to find a similar looking actress to continue the role.



Not me. Based on those interviews, she seems like an actor/actress who actually _cares_.


----------



## TDRandall (Nov 30, 2004)

This looks to be the episode thread that wouldn't die! (for at least one discussion not exactly pertaining to the thread which I am herewith perpetuating)  Anyway...

Can anyone give a direct link or explicit directions on how to see the "to boldly go" voice-over beginning?  I apologize if it should be obvious, but I'm not seeing it and a search turned up nothing that seemed to match what was mentioned.

Re: TIVO.  I had heard the barest bones rumor of the new commercial cave-in before last week but no details.  Even then it was one of the additional items on the list that has kept me from taking the plunge.  It had me prioritizing ReplayTV until I found out that (apparently) they were barred from automatically removing them while recording.

Crichton, what other service providers are there?  All I hear about is a generic $13-ish charge per month that is required, which I thought was only from one source - presumeably from the parent/home company itself.  That additional monthly fee (as minimal as it pretty much is) is still annoying enough that it too is one of the issues holding me back.

But I don't know that a change in providers would help.  From the most recent news I'm seeing it looks like it's going to be some sort of software/firmware upgrade forced upon on machines somehow.


----------



## Mark (Dec 1, 2004)

Jolene Blalock has been flighty, IMO, since day one.  ST has always had a seeming cone of silence around it.  It kinda figures that the two would at some point come to a boil.


----------



## Orius (Dec 5, 2004)

TDRandall said:
			
		

> Can anyone give a direct link or explicit directions on how to see the "to boldly go" voice-over beginning?  I apologize if it should be obvious, but I'm not seeing it and a search turned up nothing that seemed to match what was mentioned.




Go to startrek.com, click on the link for this week's episode (a repeat showing of Borderland").  It's right at the top of the page, labeled: "Next on Star Trek".  On the next page, under Media Library, there's a video clip titled: STARTREK.COM Exclusive: "To Boldly Go..."  That's the clip.


----------

